# Free livestreaming & Livescore: Fiorentina vs AS Roma #SerieA | Nowgoal5 Livescore



## nowgoal5 (May 9, 2022)

Fiorentina vs AS Roma
Stadio Artemio Franchi
KO: 02:45 (GMT+8)
 Watch LIVE 
https://bit.ly/3BCiZrc

* Nowgoal5 Livescore updates the latest soccer live streams,scores, results, schedules and news for more than 1500+ soccer leagues, cups and tournaments (Premier League, La Liga and Champions League, etc)*


----------



## Eva (May 11, 2022)

Does livetv website still working today? There were a lot of streams there before


----------



## nowgoal5 (May 13, 2022)

Eva said:


> Does livetv website still working today? There were a lot of streams there before


Yes of course


----------

